# Red Square



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This what happens when I entrust the shopping to Big M, no Smirnoff 

Apparently there was a deal on Red Square.

One down, one to go and it's only a quarter to nine 










Let's see some of your CCCP's


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> This what happens when I entrust the shopping to Big M, no Smirnoff
> 
> Apparently there was a deal on Red Square.
> 
> ...


Very good, Mr Bond!

Is that big chunk of retro cool also known as a Red Square? Or are you just wanting pictures of bottles of Vodka!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

howie77 said:


> Very good, Mr Bond!
> 
> Is that big chunk of retro cool also known as a Red Square? Or are you just wanting pictures of bottles of Vodka!


Either Or

:lol: :lol:

Plenty of Russian on display but few with the CCCP logo so I thought for a bit of fun we could have a thread for a bit of CCCP Love. Although I will concede that the thread title might be a bit misleading


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

These two have CCCP on them.



















Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> These two have CCCP on them.


...and this one is a Red Square also 










...no CCCP on it but still...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i remember red square vodka - bloody terrible stuff - wouldn't insult the horse by using it as rubbing liniment.

get some finlandia mate, or absolut if you must...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> i remember red square vodka - bloody terrible stuff - wouldn't insult the horse by using it as rubbing liniment.


Probably

But two problems..........................Big M heart was in the right place and will be upset if I don't drink it, secondly after a bottle and a bit does it matter :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

The VE Red Square with a red dial is one of those watches that I really have to own one day :man_in_love:

Lucky chap that I am, I have CCCP's. Cheap watches, but full of character.

Raketa










Slava. You can just about make out the CCCP in between the 5 and 6 markers.










Raketa. Clear as a bell on this one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As shown in the Saturday thread...

*Vostok Europe `Red Square`, cal.2432 32 Jewels*










B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> The VE Red Square with a red dial is one of those watches that I really have to own one day :man_in_love:


Speaking of wishes and CCCP, I should probably get one of these one of these days (Poljot International)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pretty crap Q&D (at this time of night what do you expect?)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's this one just so you can see it is a CCCP


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Dreadful, dreadful picture for which I apologise. Some of my CCCP's...


----------

